# Seelachsschnitzel



## Knurrhahn (9. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute

ich habe mich nun das erste mal an die Herstellung von     Seelachsschnitzel ran getraut.
Dank der Gewürzmischung  von fisch-gewürze.de unseren Werbepartner war das wirklich kein Problem.
Einfach gefrorenen Seelachs genommen in dünne Scheiben geschnitten und nach Anleitung 72 Stunden eingelegt.
Danach schön abgetropft und portionsweise in Öl abgefüllt.

Habe gleich alle meine Nachbarn und ein paar Freunde einen Becher zum kosten gegeben und sie waren alle begeistert.
Nun kann ich gar nicht schnell genug für Nachschub sorgen.

Ich kann euch nur empfehlen diese Rezept selber einmal auszuprobieren.
Aus dem Kühlschrank serviert, genau das richtige für die warme Jahreszeit.
Eine Scheibe frisches Brot dazu und die Mandeln klatschen Beifall.

Hier mal noch zwei Bilder des Resultates meiner Fischveredelung! 

Viele Grüsse euer Knurri!


----------



## ollidi (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Sieht lecker aus Knurri. #6
Schade, dass ich kein Nachbar von Dir bin. |rolleyes


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

bringe dir zum nächsten Modtreffen etwas mit!


----------



## --BassQ-- (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Uha das sieht echt sehr lecker aus |wavey:


----------



## ralle (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

HEHE das sieht ja lecker aus und essen tue ich das auch ganz gerne!

das probier ich gleich mal aus !!


----------



## C.K. (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Nachteil ist die große Menge die man bei fisch gewürze kauft. Eine Menge zur Herstellung von 30kg hat mich vom Kauf abgehalten.


----------



## Sterni01 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*



C.K. schrieb:


> Nachteil ist die große Menge die man bei fisch gewürze kauft. Eine Menge zur Herstellung von 30kg hat mich vom Kauf abgehalten.



Warum macht ihr nicht eine Sammelbestellung ?

Mit Boilis klappt das doch auch !!!

Ich nehme allerdings nicht dran teil, da ich keinen Fisch esse ! :v


----------



## Briese (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Es gibt auch andere Bezugsquellen mit kleinere Portionen (für 1 Kilo). Um disziplinarischen Ärger zu vermeiden poste ich die URL  mal besser nicht. 

Google findet alles.

Briese

Rührei mit Seelachsschnitzel :vik:


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*



C.K. schrieb:


> Nachteil ist die große Menge die man bei fisch gewürze kauft. Eine Menge zur Herstellung von 30kg hat mich vom Kauf abgehalten.



ich glaube da gibt es jetzt auch kleinere Packungseinheiten.
Wahrscheinlich ist seine HP nicht aktuell.
Einfach mal anrufen!


----------



## rob (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

wow knurri, sieht ja richtig lecker aus!
ich bestehe darauf beim nächsten treffen eine kostprobe zu bekommen:m

lg rob


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*



rob schrieb:


> wow knurri, sieht ja richtig lecker aus!
> ich bestehe darauf beim nächsten treffen eine kostprobe zu bekommen:m
> 
> lg rob



wenn wir mal wieder zusammen unterwegs sind, werde ich uns eine reichliche Portion zusammen rühren.
Ich mach für uns beide noch etwas mehr Raucharoma rein, dann brauchen wir nicht mehr so viel Kippen nach Norge schmuggeln!
Gruss Knurri


----------



## ralle (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

ich habe auch mal was angesetzt - bin mal gespannt wie es wird !!


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

sieht doch schon super aus.


----------



## ralle (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Gestern abend die 1. Ladung portioniert und probiert !!

Für das erste mal hat es ganz gut geklappt. Etwas zuviel Raucharoma - aber noch im Rahmen - geschmacklich ansonsten 1a

2. Ladung kommt heute dran.


----------



## ralle (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Kommando zurück !!

Nach dem einlegen in Raps - Sonnenblumen - und Olivenöl ist der Rauchgeschmack wunderbar.

Ich finde mit gutem Olivenöl schmeckt es am besten.


----------



## Knurrhahn (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

ist doch super wenn alles geklappt hat!
Lass es dir schmecken.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## seadevil (2. März 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Hallo,

habt Ihr das auch bereits schon einmal mit richtigem Lachs ausprobiert ?
Da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das sogar noch besser schmeckt !?  

Gruß

Frank


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. März 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Seelachsschnitzel Rezept auch gerade ausprobiert, meins ist am Montag fertig, bin schon gespannt wie es schmeckt.

Nun meine Frage, kann man das Rezept auch mit Forellenfilet machen ????


LG  René


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. März 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

ich denke mal das es kein Problem ist wenn du deine Forellenfilet auf diese Art veredelst.

@ seadevil
Echter Lachs währe mir dafür zu schade.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## The fishwhisperer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Hi,

ich habe meine Seelachsschnitzel heute fertig gemacht und muß sagen das ist richtig lecker.

Das nächste mal will ich es mit Forelle probieren.

LG René


----------



## The fishwhisperer (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Hi,

ich habe doch geschrieben das ich es mal mit Forelle probieren will.

Ich habe es getestet und ich finde es ist viel besser als mit Seelachs. Das Fleisch ist richtig schön zart #6.
Ich kann es nur sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Gerd II (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern erstmals Seelachsschnitzel angesetzt.
Die Zutaten habe ich nach Vorgabe von Mattjes-Hering de verarbeitet.
Dort heißt es Inhalt mit einen Liter Wasser verrühren ,
ausreichend für 1-1,5 Kg Köhler. 
Gesagt,getan.Es wurde nun auch 1,5 kg Fisch. Nun ist mir heute aufgefallen,das die Flüssigkeit leicht milchig geworden ist.
Muß dazu aber noch sagen,das die Menge der Flüssigkeit nicht 100-prozentig den Fisch bedeckt hat. 
Aus diesem Grund rühre ich die Sache nun mehrmals am Tag um.
Kann das so zum Erfolg führen?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## knutemann (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

0 Probleme Gerd, nur immer schön umrühren und du bist vom Ergebnis begeistert#6 Seitdem Knurri diesen Trööt eröffnet hat und ich das so mit dem Seelachs mache, muß ich jedes Jahr ca. 3kg Filet so verarbeiten, sonst toleriert mein Family nicht meine jährliche Tour nach Norge


----------



## Gerd II (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Hallo Wolfgang ,

danke für die Info.
Meinst Du ,das trotz der fehlenden Flüssigkeit(mit der Zeit ist es noch weniger geworden) geht das gut.
Für einen Liter Wasser sollte man vielleicht doch nicht mehr als 1 kg Fisch nehmen, aber der eingefrorene Block hatte nun mal 1,5 kg. Nächstes mal bin ich nun mal schlauer.

Gruß Gerd.


----------



## Jose (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

klingt lecker, probier ich mal.
erschreckend ist, wie verfressen die mods sind


----------



## Gerd II (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Hallo,

wollte nur mitteilen,das die Seelachsschnitzel super#6 geworden sind. 
Besser kann man den Köhler nicht veredeln.
Danke nochmals für die Tipps.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## C.K. (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Ich habe mich nun auch mal an der ganzen Sache versucht und ich bin begeistert. 
Habe etwas weniger Salz (30gr.) als angegeben genommen, von daher kommen meine Seelachsschnitzel nicht ganz so salzig daher=> trotzdem ein Genuß!


----------



## Gerd II (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Hallo C.K.,

wieviel Salz hattest Du genommen?
Laut Vorgabe soll`n es ja 100-180 Gramm pro Liter Wasser sein.
Hatte selbst 120 Gramm genommen. 
Nach dem Abspülen erschien mir mein Schnitzel auch etwas zu lasch.
Aber 2/3 Tage später war der Salzgehalt genau richtig.
Übrigens gibt es 40 Gramm Abpackungen Seelachsreifer,
ausreichend für 1 Liter Wasser /1kg Fisch.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## C.K. (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Moin Gerd,
genau so eine Tüte habe ich gekauft. Habe allerdings 150gr Salz statt 180gr genommen und bin sehr zufrieden. Deutlich besser als die salzigen Dinger aus dem Supermarkt.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Gerd II (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Seelachsschnitzel*

Genau so ist es, Christian.

Gruß Gerd


----------

